
Help and advice - emrospence
https://m.facebook.com/bozziiadventure/
======
emrospence
Trying to help get an app off the ground which launched today.

I'm originally from the Uk working in Melbourne, and really want to help make
this app work as I have struggled to get work here myself (and am aware of how
hard it can be for Backpackers) and would love to help others (and feel that
this place is ideal for sharing experiences/offering advice and helping find
jobs and ride shares).

Any suggestions on how to gauge a bigger audience? Also please give feedback
on the app once downloaded - would be much appreciated

